# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  السيرة الذاتية للشيخ المعصراوي

## محمد طه شعبان

شيخ عموم المقارئ المصرية للدراسات القرآنية، ورئيس لجنة مراجعة المصحف الشريف في الأزهر وأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر وعضو الهيئة الموحدة للإذاعة والتلفزيون.
المولد والنشأة:
هو أحمد عيسى حسن المعصراوي، ولد بقرية دنديط مركز ميت غمر محافظة الدقهلية فيhg 1/3/1953م ميلادية، ونشأ بقرية دنديط حيث حفظ القرآن على يد الشيخ عبد الحميد حجاج وذلك في سنة 1964م، ثم ذهب إلى الشيخ محمد اسماعيل عبده حيث قرأ عليه ختمة لحفص بالإجازة، ثم قرأت عليه رواية ورش عن نافع، ثم رحل مع والده إلى القاهرة حيث عمل والده.
التحق بمعهد قراءات شبرا الخازندارة، والتقي بعدة مشايخ ممن روي عنهم القراءات من خلال مراحل الدراسة المختلفة بالمعهد، ومن هؤلاء المشايخ الشيخ عامر عثمان والشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضى والشيخ محمد العتر، والشيخ أحمد مرعي، والشيخ قاسم الدجوي، والشيخ أحمد الأشموني، والشيخ أحمد مصطفى (أبو حسن)، والشيخ محمد السرتي، والسعدي حماد، وسليمان الصغير وغيرهم.
ثم التحق بكلية الدراسات الإسلامية وحصل على الإجازة العالية في الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية وذلك سنة 1980م.
سافر إلى السعودية للعمل بكلية المعلمين من سنة 81حتى 85، ثم التحق بالدراسات العليا سنة 85 وحصل على (الماجستير) في الحديث وعلومه عام 89 بتقدير ممتاز، وذلك بعد أن انتهي من إعداد رسالة الماجستير في القراءات في كتاب تفسير الزمخشري.
حصل على العالمية (الدكتوراه) في الحديث وعلومه سنة 92م بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى.
بدأ الشيخ المعصراوي حياته العملية مدرسًا بالمعاهد الأزهرية من 1/1/76م حتى 8/10/ 93م، ثم انتقل إلى جامعة الأزهر قسم الدراسات الإسلامية بكلية التربية بالقاهرة مدرسًا للحديث ثم أستاذا مساعدا ثم أستاذا بنفس القسم عين عضو بلجنة مراجعة المصحف في سنة 1988 ثم نائباً لرئيس الجنة سنة 1999.
عين رئيسًا للجنة مراجعة المصاحف بمجمع البحوث الإسلامية، وشيخًا لمقرأة مسجد الإمام الحسين، وعضوا للجنة الاختبار بالإذاعة، وشيخًا لعموم المقارئ المصرية 1/4/2004
شارك في تحكيم الكثير من المسابقات منها مسابقة بروناي، وتايلاند وتركيا ومكة ومسابقات مصر الدولية ومسابقات قطر ودبي الدولية والبحرين وطهران و وماليزيا والكويت وغيرها.
شارك في الكثير من اللقاءات الدولية للوعظ والإمامة في كثير من بلدان العالم وصلاة التراويح في كثير من أقطار الدنيا. كما أنه يشارك في الكثير من المحطات الفضائية القرآنية.
الإجازات القرآنية:
قرأ الشيخ القراءات العشر بالإجازة على فضيلة الشيخ عبد الحكيم عبد اللطيف عبد الله، والشيخ محمد عبد الحميد عبد الله، الشيخ بكر الطرابيشي.
المؤلفات العلمية:


منحة الفتاح في أحاديث النكاح.


صحيح المنقول في الحديث الموضوع.


نكاح المتعة بين التحليل والتحريم.


أحكام النذور من سنة الرسول.


أحكام الهبة والهدية.


دراسات في علوم الحديث.


الشفاعة في ضوء الكتاب والسنة.


الدرر في مصطلح أهل الحديث والأثر.


البدور الزاهرة في القراءات العشر للنشار تحقيق.


شرح التيسير تحقيق مشاركة.


المجموع شرح المهذب تحقيق مشاركة.


علوم الحديث (الصحيح، الضعيف)


تاريخ المصحف (الكردي تحقيق ودراسة)


(القراءات في السنة)


الإتقان للسيوطي تحقيق ودراسة.


الرسم القرآني في الميزان الشرعي.


الكامل المفصل في القراءات الأربعة عشر


الشامل في القراءات العشر الكوامل وغيرها كثير.
http://elmasarawy.com/ar/index.php/Cv

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حفظ الله الشيخ، وبارك الله في عمره...
وهذا موقع الشيخ للدراسات القرآنية

*

----------


## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

نفع الله به

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله به


آمين

----------

